# أكبر مجموعة كتب عن الــ distillation columns ابراج التقطير؟؟ جديد ؟؟ الرجاء التثبيت



## مهندس المحبة (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه الموقع الذي وجدته من خلال بحثي في النت أردت أن أشارككم أياه من أجل زيادة المعرفة العلمية وخاصة في الــ distillation columns ابراج التقطير والتي هي لب أختصاص المهندس الكيميائي وخاصة الذي يعمل كمشغل لها 

أرجو الرد والدعاء ..........

http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/07/big-collection-of-distillation-columns.html


----------



## الشاطر الأول (30 يناير 2009)

مشكووووور ياوردة ........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

*مشكوووووور على الرد ..............*​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كثيرا لك


----------



## hassankyo2007 (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخوي


----------



## مهندس ايمن على (5 فبراير 2009)

الف الف شكر اخى الكريم ومواضيع هذا الموقع وروابط ملفاته غاية فى التميز فعلا احسنت الاختيار


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على الرد وأنا حاضر لاي مساعدة ..........


----------



## ازهر العلي (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور ياطيب ازهر العلي


----------



## الهندي30 (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووور *


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (28 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا وارجو التثبيت خاصة وانا كمهندس ميكانيكى اعمل بهذا المجال . جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (28 يناير 2011)

فين الكتب يا باشا لما ضغطت على الرابط طلع الاتى:
Improving Fan System Performance
Fans are widely used in industrial and commercial applications. From shop ventilation to material handling to boiler applications, fans are critical
for process support and human health. In the manufacturing sector, fans use about 78.7 billion kilowatt-hours2 of energy each year. This con-
sumption represents 15 percent of the electricity used by motors.3 Similarly, in the commercial sector, electricity needed to operate fan motors composes a large portion of the energy costs for space conditioning. 

Fan selection is a complex process that starts with a basic knowledge of system operating requirements and conditions such as airflow rates, temperatures, pressures, airstream properties, and system layout. The variability of these factors and other considerations, such as cost, efficiency, operating life,maintenance, speed, material type, space constraints, drive arrangements, temperature, and range of operating conditions, complicate fan selection. However, knowledge of the important factors in the fan selection process can be helpful for the purposes of reducing energy consumption during system retrofits or expansions. Often, a fan
type is chosen for nontechnical reasons, such as price, delivery, availability, or designer or operator familiarity with a fan model. If noise levels, energy
costs, maintenance requirements, system reliability, or fan performance are worse than expected, then the issue of whether the appropriate fan type was
initially selected should be revisited.

get it

Electric Motor Load and Efficiency


----------

